# Back from Zaleski State Forest



## island troller

Just got back from bow hunting at Zaelski State forest.
Spent 3 days there and saw only one doe from the stand.
Guys that I was with saw very little also.
Never seen any along the road during travel at night going to and from the cabin.This was my first time there but I was expecting to see more.
One thing for sure is that it sure was peaceful and senic country which alone made it worth the trip.
Is this area typically tough bow hunting or do I need to get to know the area better?


----------



## MAKtackle

Talked to a Game Warden (by choice) about Lack of deer being seen in fields, along roads etc... at night in the last few weeks. Concerned it was due to the diseases that have been found. His reply was "Have you been in the woods and seen the acorns". Hunted a stand of mature Oaks this past weekend with deer activity ALL day. Find the squirrels and you'll find the deer! The acorn crop in Southeastern Ohio is the best I've had in 12 yrs of owning the property.


----------



## MATTY DOG

i just got back from zeleski. spent last week there. Was the best hunting ever. My brother and i saw around 15 dif. bucks 2 hogs saw only 4 does. Bucks were grunting and running around like crazy didn't manage to get any but it was a great week.


----------



## island troller

Glad to hear that others have seen more deer than me in that area.
Regarding the squirrels and nut, I will take that advise next year,Thanks
Make sense because one of my freinds that was hunting in the oaks did see deer everytime out. Looking forward on going back next year and enjoying the challege of bow hunting in the hills of Southeastern Ohio.
Quite a bit different than the flat northern farm country that I am use to.


----------



## ZachLeach

I'm thinking about bowhunting in Zaleski. Do you typically see a lot of other people while you are hunting?


----------



## dodgeboy75

In the past I've found that most hunters congregate around Irish Ridge and the turkey/ grouse mgt areas. There are good spots right on 278 and Big Fours Rd. Just be prepared to hike up a mountain.


----------



## ZachLeach

I gun hunted there about 15 years ago and got to see the tough terrain and big bucks. I also saw many more hunters than deer. Bowhunting seems like a good bet down there. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## island troller

I bow hunted for three days and never seen a hunter in the woods.
A few vehicles parked along the roads and a lot of acres for the amount of bow hunters that were scattered around.


----------



## Guest

I spent my bow season in Wayne Nt. around Zaleski and had decent luck. I stuck a BB and missed a nice 10. I will say that gun season there was horrible there were hunters everywhere and it was miserable. I also know that many hunters were killing a lot of deer.


----------



## Guest

Come Rut though the hunters started to show up in hords around the 1st week of November.


----------

